# LOTS of stuff FS



## kennebell347

Everything is OBO

Sparkle GTS250 1GB- $35+shipping





Corsair VX550 watt PSU- $40+shipping





Liteon 300 watt PSU- $10+ shipping





Intel 2500k stock cooler- $10+ shipping

AMD Phenom II 955 B.E. stock cooler- $10+ shipping


----------



## kennebell347

N/A. Do not know how to delete posts.


----------



## mihir

DUDE!! Resize


----------



## kennebell347

I know. I will soon. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kennebell347

I also have an Xbox 360 with a 120GB hard drive and multiple controllers for sale. All my games also. I have all the good ones. Call of Duty line, Bad Company line, Oblvion, Fallouts, and more.

$225+ shipping for everything above. Will have pic up tonight of this stuff.


----------



## jonnyp11

prices and pics please


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

woah why all the stuff for sale lol


----------



## kennebell347

ixiboneheadixi said:


> woah why all the stuff for sale lol



Getting rid of extra stuff so I can organize the house.


----------



## kennebell347

OFFER me something on this stuff. I have no use for it.


----------



## kennebell347

Everything is best offer. I need to get rid of this stuff.


----------



## wolfeking

just to be sure, the GPU, CPU, MB, and RAM would all play nice together?


----------



## mx344

Just to help ya out on the pricing, I sold my XFX 250GTS a month ago for 55$ + shipping.


----------



## kennebell347

wolfeking said:


> just to be sure, the GPU, CPU, MB, and RAM would all play nice together?



They were all installed and running fine when I was using them.


----------



## kennebell347

mx344 said:


> Just to help ya out on the pricing, I sold my XFX 250GTS a month ago for 55$ + shipping.



Thanks, whatever is offered I will probably take.


----------



## jonnyp11

5 dolla each but liteon


----------



## wolfeking

kennebell347 said:


> They were all installed and running fine when I was using them.


 ok. Does the motherboard have a drivers disk and manual?


----------



## kennebell347

wolfeking said:


> ok. Does the motherboard have a drivers disk and manual?



No it does not.


----------



## wolfeking

ok. let me figure on this and Ill let you know.


----------



## kennebell347

No problem, will do.


----------



## kennebell347

New prices!!!!!


----------



## lovely?

will probably have to snag the gpu, possibly the psu as well. will let you know tonight after i make some calls.


----------



## kennebell347

lovely? said:


> will probably have to snag the gpu, possibly the psu as well. will let you know tonight after i make some calls.



OK. Let me know.


----------



## kennebell347

Offer something on this stuff. I am trying to get it all gone!


----------



## jonnyp11

60 for gts250 and ax550 and shipping? (you said to make an offer and that's how much i have atm) (and looked on usps.com and shipping would be like 10-15 with flat rate boxes)


----------



## kennebell347

So you want shipping included?


----------



## jonnyp11

if you're willing to go that cheap , i like never have any money, that 60 is about all i'll have until christmas, unless my granddad pays us cuz we're supposed to paint a house he bought to rent until the market is up and then sell it for a profit. but if you'd do that much then if you'd like i'd throw you a couple extra bucks whenever i get some, another like 20 i guess.


----------



## kennebell347

Do you have paypal? I can prob help you out and do it for $60.


----------



## jonnyp11

i do, but i will have to get it on there, right now it's cash, you know of any good ways freeto get it on there, otherwise i'll do what i did before and just put it on a walmart money card for like 3 bucks, link it to my account, spend the money and cancel the card.


----------



## kennebell347

I guess you could do the Walmart card. other than that I don't know what would be easier.


----------



## jonnyp11

will let you know once i get the money, you don't have to hold tham or anything, someone makes an offer i don't care much.


----------



## kennebell347

I doubt anyone will offer. I am in no hurry.


----------



## kennebell347

BUMP for a new week


----------



## kennebell347

bump for a new week


----------



## lion149

Pm sent awhile back. Send me a PM on what you hope to get for the CPU & MB as a combo. Thanks!


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Is the Phenom II black edition all working? How Much for shipping to the UK?


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Might seem a little redundant but bump, I want an answer.


----------



## kennebell347

The cpu was sold.


----------



## kennebell347

Updated op!


----------



## kennebell347

updated with two stock coolers, never used!


----------



## kennebell347

BUMP... STUFF has to go!


----------



## kennebell347

UPDATED prices


----------



## jonnyp11

god, i love skyrim but if i had the money i'd take the card and psu, but below it (post 2) there should be a delete option beside advanced options when you click edit.


----------



## kennebell347

What could you afford? I may be able to work a deal.


----------



## kennebell347

Willing to do a good combo deal on the GTS 250 and psu!


----------



## jonnyp11

i spent everything on skyrim, if we weren't broke i'd force my dad to give me some money since he owes me a good bit. i don't even have anything i think would be worth tradin g or anything unless you like yu-gi-oh cards, i have a good bit of those from a few years ago that according to some site are worth some good money, but nobody pays crap on ebay, auctioned off a small lot of 10+ buck ones and got like 5 for like 70 worth.

but if you still ain't sold this by christmas (unless there is literally a miracle and i get a full build) then i might be able to grab them, fingers crossed though cuz right now i don't think it'll be a merry christmas, although something my dad's been working on for a while might go through and if so he'd get somewhere between 10 to 20k, i wish that would happen early next month


----------



## Fatback

If you still have the GPU at the first of the month I will probably take it off your hands.


----------



## kennebell347

I don't think the gpu is going anywhere. I currently am running it in my pc for a day or so before my GTX 580 arrives so I don't have to use my laptop. 

This GTS 250 runs BF3 on medium-high settings at 1080p! With no DX11 of course.

Not bad!


----------



## jonnyp11

i want it so i can max out crysis, since my monitor only goes to 1280x1024 i think it can do that fine. then battlefield 2 and 2142 and medal of honor and nfs hot pursuit would also be nice.


----------



## Fatback

I don't do much gaming. I play Combat Arms once in a while. Which even my onboard almost maxes out. But I been wanting to reinstall Flight Simulator X and play it again. Which the GTS250 want max out by any means, but it will at least let me play it. I know it will cause my old 4870 ran it pretty good at medium settings and the gts250 is around the same performance. So hopefully I will have the money for it in a few weeks.


----------



## kennebell347

It will def max combat arms. Flight sim x it will not max but it will be playable.

BUMP!!


----------



## kennebell347

BUMP. Still have the GTS 250 and PSU for sale!!


----------



## kennebell347

Will do a good combo deal on the GTS 250 1 GB and the PSU to power it.

$70 shipped!


----------



## massahwahl

You do paypal? How much shipping for the GPU to Newark Ohio?


----------



## kennebell347

Shipping will be about $15. I do Paypal.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

jonnyp11 said:


> i want it so i can max out crysis, since my monitor only goes to 1280x1024 i think it can do that fine. then battlefield 2 and 2142 and medal of honor and nfs hot pursuit would also be nice.



I really hate to burst your bubble but my montior is on 1366*768 (which works out less than 1280*1024) and it still will not max out crysis and I have a gtx 260, its barley playable on medium with the res lowered to 720p, hell, I maybe wrong here but I cant get it up to test it, even when running on the lowest settings fps is still to low to provide consistently playable framerates. crysis is a poorly coded game tho the actual increase in FPS from max settings to medium is like an extra 5 FPS, man I spent ages trying to get it play well, maybe on my next gpu upgrade lol.


----------



## kennebell347

CrayonMuncher said:


> *I really hate to burst your bubble but my montior is on 1366*768 (which works out less than 1280*1024) and it still will not max out crysis and I have a gtx 260*, its barley playable on medium with the res lowered to 720p, hell, I maybe wrong here but I cant get it up to test it, even when running on the lowest settings fps is still to low to provide consistently playable framerates. crysis is a poorly coded game tho the actual increase in FPS from max settings to medium is like an extra 5 FPS, man I spent ages trying to get it play well, maybe on my next gpu upgrade lol.



You have other issues then. Here is a video of my oldest setup with the GTS 250 and that Corsair PSU playing Crysis just fine. I took this video years ago with a prebuilt Gateway and that card. So it is obviously playable. I got an average of 30fps @ 1440x900 res and the ccc config mod, particle mod, and texture mod.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ-vxXl3Lpo

Don't come into a for sale thread trying to ruin sales with info that isn't true.


----------



## jonnyp11

i had posted that after looking up banches of the 250 and seen a crysis one that showed it getting good fps on higher settings on 1280x1024, so i know it can do well, and even if not i'd just like it if it were playable on a good looking res and settings. but if i get my build for christmas like i hope and i think i might, i will probably point my dad here


----------



## CrayonMuncher

kennebell347 said:


> Don't come into a for sale thread trying to ruin sales with info that isn't true.



That is uncalled for. I was providing information about crysis, nothing to do with your sale and nothing to do with your claims I was responding to jonnyp s comments not anything made by you to promote your sale.
I get 28-30 FPS average with everything maxed out including aa, 30 fps is not considered by most to provide smooth gameplay and it does not constitute completely smooth game play, in the video you've shown I would get a higher fps (around 45 or so) in that scene too but not during heavy battles and the like this would make it drop considerably. 
My PC has no further issues, I have tested this game on multiple set-ups with multiple cards my claims are also backed up my numerous reviews:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Inno3D/iChill_GTX_260/9.html

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/evga-geforce-gtx260-216-55nm_7.html#sect2

The gts gets around 22 FPS at that 1280*1024 average 

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Galaxy/GeForce_GTS_250_1_GB/9.html

This is without mods or anything. 
Anything below around 25 fps is still playable but will not look smooth and, for most maybe not you, would make the game unpleasant to play.
I was not trying to stop any sale you were making as I am sure jonnyp will benefit greatly from that card, I just didnt want him to beleive he would max it out and play crysis at like 45-50 FPS all the time just because of the fact he has a lower resolution.


----------



## jonnyp11

i know this is kennebell's thread, but how bout we just drop this, and i doubt my cpu could handle it anyways.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

jonnyp11 said:


> i know this is kennebell's thread, but how bout we just drop this, and i doubt my cpu could handle it anyways.



I was just about to edit my post to say that, I completely agree, I have no wish to derail this thread. My comments were not meant as a way to stop your sale, I only meant to provide some information.


----------



## kennebell347

CrayonMuncher said:


> That is uncalled for. I was providing information about crysis, nothing to do with your sale and nothing to do with your claims I was responding to jonnyp s comments not anything made by you to promote your sale.
> I get 28-30 FPS average with everything maxed out including aa, 30 fps is not considered by most to provide smooth gameplay and it does not constitute completely smooth game play, in the video you've shown I would get a higher fps (around 45 or so) in that scene too but not during heavy battles and the like this would make it drop considerably.
> My PC has no further issues, I have tested this game on multiple set-ups with multiple cards my claims are also backed up my numerous reviews:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Inno3D/iChill_GTX_260/9.html
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/evga-geforce-gtx260-216-55nm_7.html#sect2
> 
> The gts gets around 22 FPS at that 1280*1024 average
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Galaxy/GeForce_GTS_250_1_GB/9.html
> 
> This is without mods or anything.
> Anything below around 25 fps is still playable but will not look smooth and, for most maybe not you, would make the game unpleasant to play.
> I was not trying to stop any sale you were making as I am sure jonnyp will benefit greatly from that card, I just didnt want him to beleive he would max it out and play crysis at like 45-50 FPS all the time just because of the fact he has a lower resolution.



I played the entire game and never saw frames below mid/low 20's. I do not believe anything reviews have to say. I have read reviews saying my GTX 580 lightning would run BF3 at 55fps average at the settings I run. I am averaging 70 fps playing for hours on the same maps they claim to bench. 

I never said that specific scene was 30 fps. The comment I made under the video about being 22-35 frames was for action intense areas. I also ran the game at high not ultra. I am intelligent enough to give people meaningful bench numbers. I could have looked at the sky and said my average was 80 fps. I knew what he was getting at.

I was commenting on your statement of how it is barely playable at 720p at medium settings with your GTX260. Next you said you average 28+ frames maxed out with AA. Which is it? Please correct me if I am confused. IMO 30 fps is playable. If you are unable to play a game at 30 fps then you are an over achiever.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

to be clear it was 28-30 fps average completely maxed out, or very high not high, average does not mean it was always 28FPS as I'm sure you are aware it went higher or lower dependent on the scene. 
When I said maxed out I mean't very high including aa.
Most hardcore gamers class 60FPS+ as smooth gameplay, 30 FPS is usually just to low and game play is not constantly locked at exactly 30FPS meaning that lag may occur I find that it becomes stutter free at around 45FPS average.
There are reasons why 30fps is not considered the best and why gamers aim for higher even though the human processes at around 24 fps but this is not where they should be discussed.

Nows lets move this back to a sales thread.


----------



## kennebell347

bump


----------



## JlCollins005

Read your PM's


----------

